# Tip Teichfilter



## blaupaul (9. Feb. 2011)

Hallo erst mal -bin der totale Neuling in Sachen Teich
Ich beabsichtige einen Teich in der Größe 4,5x2,5 m und 1m tief anzulegen.
Ich könnte ein Teichfilter von T.I.P.-PTS 40.000 UV  bekommen.
Nun meine Frage: hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Teil ?? oder gibt es Alternativen ??-von der Leistung her dürfte ja nichts einzuwenden sein-ODER??
für eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar!!
Edit:Scholzi
Link zum Filter http://www.tip-pumpen.de/detail_pts40000uv.php


----------



## Joerg (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Tip Teichfilter*

Hallo blaupaul,
herzlich willkommen. 

Welches Volumen soll der Teich denn am Ende haben?
Welcher Besatz ist geplant?
Welchen Aufwand willst du mit dem Filter haben?

Bevor du dich mit der Filtertechnik festlegst, solltest du dir diese Fragen beantworten. Ein naturnah angelegter Teich mit Pflanzen hat andere Bedürfnisse an die Filterung als einer mit Fischen.

Persönlich finde ich den Filter nicht besonders geeignet, da eine ordentliche Vorabscheidung fehlt. Das könnte einen immensen Reinigungsaufwand nach sich ziehen.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## scholzi (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Tip Teichfilter*

Hi ihr Zwei und Paul, noch ein verspätetes :willkommen im Forum..!
Ich füge mal den Link zu dem Filter in deinem Beitrag mit ein...nicht jeder hat Lust, erst danach zu suchen...



> Ich beabsichtige einen Teich in der Größe 4,5x2,5 m und 1m tief anzulegen.


also wenn du ihn "normal" anlegst sollten da ca 5000 Liter rein gehen.


> Ich könnte ein Teichfilter von T.I.P.-PTS 40.000 UV bekommen.


wie viel soll er denn kosten?


> von der Leistung her dürfte ja nichts einzuwenden sein-ODER??


sehe ich auch so..! wenn du nicht grad mehr Fisch als Wasser haben möchtest 


> hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Teil ??


leider nicht...aber so macht er für kleine Goldfischteiche einen guten Eindruck!
die Aussage..."reicht für 40000 Liter Teiche" ist natürlich voll überzogen...
aber für deine 5-6000 Liter OK


> Persönlich finde ich den Filter nicht besonders geeignet, da eine ordentliche Vorabscheidung fehlt. Das könnte einen immensen Reinigungsaufwand nach sich ziehen.


das ist natürlich auch richtig aber einen besseren Vorabscheid kann man auch nachträglich davor hängen wenns dir zu aufwendig wird!
kommt halt auch auf Fischbesatz Teichanlage Pflanzen usw an.


> Ich beabsichtige einen Teich in der Größe 4,5x2,5 m und 1m tief anzulegen.


mach ihn lieber 1,20-1,50 tief und je größer desto besser..!
.
Koibesatz lassen wir jetzt mal außen vor! oder wolltest du etwa.....
.
Hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/ kannst du dich auch mal einlesen...sind alles gute Beiträge/Fachbeiträge ...falls du es noch nicht getan hast.


----------



## blaupaul (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Tip Teichfilter*



scholzi schrieb:


> Hi ihr Zwei und Paul, noch ein verspätetes :willkommen im Forum..!


Hallo Scholzi,
erst mal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
zum Thema, der Filter soll 250€ kosten -als Alternative hätte ich noch einen anderen- 	
OASE BioSmart SET 14000 für 260€- oder ein Druckfilter- von Aquael Deutschland GmbH
Druckfilter Komplettanlage Klar Pressure UV 8000 inkl. eingebautem UV-C Gerät, By-Pass und Rückspülfunktion plus Dauerlauf-Teichpumpe für Teiche bis 8000 Liter !!- für 250€
Der Teich wird in meinen Gartengrundstück (Kleingartenanlage) angelegt-deshalb kann ich nicht größer bauen-es gibt da Bestimmungen!
Wenn ich den Teich nach deinen Vorschlag auf 1,2-1,5m ausschachte, werden die Stufen aber ziemlich steil?!-ist das nicht von Nachteil?? Laut Forum sind da geteilte Meinungen vorhanden.
Meine Vorstellung: naturnaher Teich mit ein paar Fischen (noch keine so richtige Vorstellung welcher Besatz) umlaufende Stufen von 20-30cm, 70cm, und dann noch die Tiefzone- wie groß sollte die sein, wenn die Fische überwintern 2 m²??, ach so und außenrum eine Sumpfzone.
Der Standort ist vollsonnig- keine Bäume vorhanden, sind nachrtäglich auch nicht vorgesehen-könnte mit einen Sonnensegel abschatten, falls das notwendig ist.
So jetzt habe erst mal meine ganzen Probleme abgeladen! 
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## blaupaul (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Tip Teichfilter*



			
				Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Persönlich finde ich den Filter nicht besonders geeignet, da eine ordentliche Vorabscheidung fehlt. Das könnte einen immensen Reinigungsaufwand nach sich ziehen.



Hallo Jörg,
auch Dank an dich, für deine Antwort.
Ist alles noch doppelgemoppelt- bin noch nicht so der Forumschreiber!!
was könnte ich da vorschalten?-der Reinigungsaufwand soll sich in Grenzen halten, es gibt ja in einen Garten noch mehr zu tun - vielleicht hast du noch eine ganz andere Idee wie ich-habe ja schon Scholzi geantwortet und ein paar Komplettanlagen vorgeschlagen.
Gruß 
Jürgen


----------



## Nori (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Tip Teichfilter*

@ blaupaul:

Es kommt halt auch darauf an, ob du was "Fertiges" kaufen willst (wie deine Beispiele) oder ob du auch eventuell nen Filter selber bauen möchtest/kannst?!
Generell ist bei der angegebenen Größe und dem beabsichtigten Besatz ein Vorabscheider in Form eines Spaltfilters (z.B. Compactsieve) sehr zu empfehlen.
Beim Eigenbaufilter würdest du auf alle Fälle mit ein bis zwei Regentonnen auskommen (Bestückungsvorschläge wurden hier schon genügend gebracht).
Zur Pumpe: In Anbetracht der Vorgaben würde ich eine Filterpumpe von ca. 4000-5000 Lit/H ansetzen (kommt dann ziemlich gut hin bei ca. 1 m Förderhöhe) und ein UVC-Gerät in der Größenordnung 18 bis 36 Watt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Tip Teichfilter*

Hi Paul,

genau dieses Teil hatte ich mir im Toom Baumarkt gekauft, da ich damals auch noch keine Ahnung von Filtertechnik hatte, habe ich diesen an meinen Teich gestellt und mit dem größtmöglichen Spiralschlauch versehen. Leider hat es einen gravierenden Fehler, der Auslauf ist nur minimal größer als der Einlauf - selbst wenn Du ind er letzten Kammer die Lavabrocken weglässt, läuft das Ding über. Die hätten einfach einen weit größeren Auslauf einbauen sollen. Vielleicht ist auch einfach die Pumpe etwas überdimensioniert.

Wenn die kleinen Matten etwas verschmutzt läuft das Ding ebenfalls schnell über -da ist der Teich dann ganz schnell leer wenn Du mal nicht da bist.

Ich denke, dieser Filter ist nur was für einen kleinen Fischlosen Teich.


----------

